# Is he a McCoy?



## TommyD118 (May 31, 2010)

I adopted a dog from a co-worker and was told he was a Red Nosed McCoy, I never saw the parents, and got no papers, I'm not showing him or breeding him just curious if this is true and maybe some characteristics of McCoy dogs. I read some stories of Old family Reds and of McCoy himself, but not very descriptive about the dogs. He's about 2 1/2 now 63lbs. One Funny thing, I read that centipede would get a beer out of the fridge for his owner, I taught mine to do the same. Great dog. Again just curious, any info is great. I'll try to get some better pics. He third one is just for fun, he's not allowed on the couch, when my girl came out of the shower she found him like that.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

No way to know without papers. A lot of times people just like to throw around bloodline names to make themselves or their dogs seem important. And you really cannot visually determine whether a dog is a specific bloodline. Sorry, probably not the answer you were looking/hoping for.

Cute dog though


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Carriana said:


> No way to know without papers. A lot of times people just like to throw around bloodline names to make themselves or their dogs seem important. And you really cannot visually determine whether a dog is a specific bloodline. Sorry, probably not the answer you were looking/hoping for.
> 
> Cute dog though


Agreed with Carriana .... no papers no way to tell ......

He is a handsome boy lol @ the last photo ....


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Very few bloodlines stand out for themselves.. There are some game dog lines that do~ that being said nothing can be verified without registration of the parents at a minimum. Whatever is being said... Your dog does look like a game bred dog to me, meaning they took game dogs and bred down from those, that conformation and bright pink nose would make your dog very valuable with papers to many a ppl... SO be content knowing that, and enjoy your dog.. definitely priceless 
A couple of current Mccoy bloodline dogs... 
http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/modules.php?name=Public&file=printPedigree&dog_id=107260

http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/modules.php?name=Public&file=printPedigree&dog_id=145999


----------



## TommyD118 (May 31, 2010)

Yeah, not the answer I hoped for but honestly the one I expected. Thanks for the compliments on him anyway.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

He looks to me like a lar san or arkay type, here are some arkay males Males Arkay APBTs but like others said no way to tell.


----------



## pittybull01 (Dec 2, 2009)

yeah diff. a good looking dog....


----------



## TommyD118 (May 31, 2010)

Another thought, when i tried to look up the McCoy bloodline i found a lot of ads for dogs in Flint, MI and Genesee county MI. (which is where i lived when i got him) Not sure if it is a common bloodline in these areas or a common BS in this area. The guy i worked with had just got evicted a week or so after getting this 3 month old puppy and couldn't keep him, which is how i got him. I only paid $50 so no big need for BS, but the kind of guy who might throw it out there anyway. Just another thought for anyone who might be familiar with dogs and the area. Also from what i've been reading in the forums he seems on the large side for an APBT. Any thoughts welcome, thanks again.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

TommyD118 said:


> Another thought, when i tried to look up the McCoy bloodline i found a lot of ads for dogs in Flint, MI and Genesee county MI. (which is where i lived when i got him) Not sure if it is a common bloodline in these areas or a common BS in this area. The guy i worked with had just got evicted a week or so after getting this 3 month old puppy and couldn't keep him, which is how i got him. I only paid $50 so no big need for BS, but the kind of guy who might throw it out there anyway. Just another thought for anyone who might be familiar with dogs and the area. Also from what i've been reading in the forums he seems on the large side for an APBT. Any thoughts welcome, thanks again.


Scatter bred dogs is what happens when individuals breed there dogs without full knowledge and accountability of what they are doing thus the term Backyard Breeders... No one should breed a dog unless they are ready to keep the whole litter. Its not uncommon for some good dogs to be scatter bred through a neighborhood or city or county etc.. in the way you speak of. Check out the two pedigrees I posted and search all those dogs, Some breed big, others breed small.. the TRUE game dog is 50lbs and smaller the freak 75lbs game dogs is how everyone gets the big dog fever. Hes got game dog conformation and bright pink nose to back it up, not saying hes game just that game dogs are definitely in his history. IF your just wondering if you gotta a mutt or the REAL MCCOY; that has already been determined


----------



## TommyD118 (May 31, 2010)

Thanks all for all the info. He's the Real MickCoy to me. (His names is Mick, can't help an Irishman)


----------



## boogiebot (Oct 7, 2009)

he looks great. ur friends loss is your gain enjoy your dog.


----------

